# modifying factor - I have a Dr that puts no aleviating



## alices (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a Dr that puts no aleviating or precipitating factors in his hpi so can I use this as Modifying factor?..thank you, alice


----------



## hewitt (Jan 29, 2013)

Better to copy and paste the exact wording you are referring to, and then tell us what you want to use as a modifying factor.


----------



## alices (Feb 21, 2013)

*re-modifying factor*

hpi says, abd pain 8/10 nausea/vomiting no allieviating factor or precipitating factors, and he uses those terms frequently in his hpi's..thank you..alice
sorry it took so long to write back we have had a lot of changes here..thank you all for your help..alice


----------



## Ahamed Fahath (Mar 22, 2013)

alices said:


> hpi says, abd pain 8/10 nausea/vomiting no allieviating factor or precipitating factors, and he uses those terms frequently in his hpi's..thank you..alice
> sorry it took so long to write back we have had a lot of changes here..thank you all for your help..alice




I wont give credit to Modifying factor for this HPI, bcoz he has to mention some factor and that factor has to either alleviate  or increase the problem that the pt has. For Ex feels good while putting icepack, Motrin helps, pain increases while lifting objects, etc...


----------

